# Sahara selling Cloud flooring and skyscraper wallpaper!



## Squirrel Detective (May 14, 2020)

As mentioned above, she's selling these Items ^u^ I'll DM the code so it won't get too crowded c:
I'd be happy to maybe be able to catalogue some of my wishlist items or get nmt's, if you have them ^u^









						Nookazon.com | Trade, Buy & Sell Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade, Buy & Sell Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				




It's not compulsory, though, it just would make me very happy


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 14, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## Kelpcey (May 14, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can bring some nmts!


----------



## Karlexus (May 14, 2020)

Hi, I’d like to visit please, can bring beach ball


----------



## Shylime (May 14, 2020)

Hello I’d love to come!


----------



## Pyoopi (May 14, 2020)

If this is still ongoing, I can bring the exquisite wall.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

Hi still ongoing? I can trade you the Gray Lighthouse for the available Lighthouse color in your island if you want


----------



## Squirrel Detective (May 14, 2020)

Sorry it took me so long! I unexpectedly had some stuff to do, I'll message you all ^u^


----------



## Frogloaf (May 14, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## grah (May 14, 2020)

I'd love to come please


----------



## Darkina (May 14, 2020)

Are you still hosting? I'd love to come by if you are.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 14, 2020)

_I would love to come _


----------



## PuddleDuck (May 14, 2020)

can i come too?


----------



## edrinaline (May 14, 2020)

hello! i’d love to come! i can bring the spider web from your wishlist!


----------



## sally. (May 14, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still open! i can bring the beach ball on your wishlist!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (May 14, 2020)

sally. said:


> i'd love to come if you're still open! i can bring the beach ball on your wishlist!


I don't need the beach ball anymore, you can just come visit


----------



## Bowserlab (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 14, 2020)

Hello, are you still open? I have a purple persian rug if you'd like?


----------



## Bloobloop (May 14, 2020)

hi i’d love to come! i can give a NMT in return?


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 14, 2020)

If you are still up for doing this I would love to come!


----------



## Nia (May 14, 2020)

I would really love to drop by if you're still open!


----------

